# Un-proudly single



## Nordmann (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm one of the unmarried men over 50, but I do not believe that I belong to the group that thinks they will never be married. I love family, children, and people of all races. I joined TAM to learn about the marriage experience I never had...Also to learn more about family and people's experiences of being single or in a relationship.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

well, if it's any consolation, I have two friends who married in their 50s. One friend of mine had never been even in a real long-term relationship and he got married after about 2 years at the age of 57. My other friend got married also at 57 (but he had many LTRs that just never worked out for him).


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

My aunt married the love of her life when she was 60 and he was 70. They had a very happy 10 years together before he sadly died.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

On one hand, you may be missing the greatest experience of your life......On the other hand, you have been spared some of the greatest pain a caring human has to endure.......So where does that leave you?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Nordmann said:


> I'm one of the unmarried men over 50, but I do not believe that I belong to the group that thinks they will never be married. I love family, children, and people of all races. I joined TAM to learn about the marriage experience I never had...Also to learn more about family and people's experiences of being single or in a relationship.


What would you like to know about?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> On one hand, you may be missing the greatest experience of your life......On the other hand, you have been spared some of the greatest pain a caring human has to endure.......So where does that leave you?


*Welcome to the TAM Family, @Nordmann

I've experienced both "the agony and the ecstasy" of marriage!

And while I miss it's traits of implicit trust, physical and psychological closeness, cooperation, empathy, and love, I sure, as Hell, don't miss the random episodes of deception, lying, and cheating! (Twice-fold, I might add!)

Don't be like me and allow yourself to develop a jaded attitude of distance and hopelessness! Just be proactive and let your love shine through!

After all, love attracts love!*


----------

